# Sheba 6/1997 - 8/3/2009



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

My sweet Sheba went to the bridge on Monday night. Making the decision to not put her through the trauma of another vet exam again, even though she could have hung on a little longer was one of the hardest decisions that I have ever made. While I know it was the right thing to do, I wish I could take it back. I miss her so much.

It was never my intention to adopt a second dog when she first came on the radar. In June 2001 and she and a male had been dumped at a local shelter. An independent rescuer had contacted our rescue looking for assistance in transporting both dogs from the shelter to her. I had the day off so I volunteered to help. I met her halfway, transfered the dogs and the next day I left for a business trip. I returned a few days later to disaster, a huge snafu had resulted in the male being returned to the shelter and left Sheba in limbo with a threat that she would be sold to a guard dog company. The dogs had been fine with me and I couldn't leave Sheba to that fate, so I went to the 'rescuers' house to get her and took her on as a foster. That began my life with Sheba. The little we were able to find out about her, she was 4 years old and had lived in 2 previous homes. 

From the start she and Cody didn't get along, Cody was a alpha bitch who didn't want to share her house with another female. I thought Sheba would only be with me for a short time so we put gates up to keep them separated. The gates stayed up for 4 years. We had a few applicants for her, but became apparent that Sheba didn't want to leave. She started barking at strangers, basically anyone who wasn't my DD, my boyfriend or me if they came close. The rescue setup an eval with a trainer who stated that Sheba was unadoptable and should be put down. I was really in over my head, but Sheba had already wormed herself into our hearts so I adopted her and had the trainer come to work with us, to help me teach her focus. Managing a dog with fear aggression was harder and more stressful than I ever imagined it would be.

Sheba loved playing fetch and would gladly do so at every chance. She had so much energy and I think she would have been great at a sport if she had the temperament to be around people. She loved going for long walks at night. But most of all, she loved being with me. No matter what I was doing in or around the house, she was always close by. My life centered around her and her needs as her life centered around me. 

This spring she started going downhill quickly after a bout with Vestibular disease. She started having a lot of problems getting up and lost a lot of muscle mass in her legs. Her back legs knuckled and crossed. When she tried to walk or run and she would fall. Playing ball was now just a memory. In June she turned 12 and just a short walk around the yard would tire her out. I bought her a harness to help her walk, she hated it. She started having fecal incontinence. With her quality of life going, I knew there was one decision left. Sheba had always been terrified at the vets, and it got worse as she aged. The vet confirmed my suspicion of a spinal cord disease and that it was getting worse rapidly. I knew it was time to let her go. 

Sheba for better or worse, you had a huge impact on my life. I miss you so much. Run free and happy my girl.


----------



## torizmojo (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

She was beautiful, and how wonderful that you were able to give her such a loving home. It is SO hard to say goodbye, and the thoughts that pop in that say maybe you could have waited longer are normal - but you did the right thing. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bookwoman (Jul 22, 2007)

Although I rarely post here anymore I frequently read the senior dog and in loving memory forums. After reading your eloquent post I feel compelled to offer my deepest sympathy. 

I can mirror the experiences you described with your Sheba in many respects, when I think on the history of my boy Prince and our family. Because we have recently entered a level of health deterioration that mirrors what you wrote, I read your post with great empathy and sadness. Our story is approaching the same end, and it is beyond difficult to endure. Facing decisions on judging our dogs' quality of life is overwhelming. I myself have never gone through this before with any dog, much less one I have known since birth and been owned by for 12 years. Because I feel like I am watching over and caring for one of my own children as he continues to fail, almost on a daily basis, and feel very alone and distraught, I appreciate your sharing your story of Sheba. For all the difficulties you went through with her, you never gave up on her and always wanted only the best for her and went out of your way to find, and do, the best that you possibly could. With a difficult dog, with various issues, that is a lot. Reading your post saddens me beyond words, serves as a reminder that I am not alone, and strengthens me as I face Prince's precarious future.

Although we don't know each other, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

what a beautiful girl, that sheba, bless her heart and soul. and many blessings to you for the life you gave to her, and for making the ever-so-difficult decision to let her go. 

rest in peace beautiful girl.

(when reading bookwoman's post above i am again reminded of what an excellent resource and source of comfort the people on this board can be.)


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss..

And so very happy for the love you gave each other!

God bless you in your grief!

Tanya


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh Gosh I am so sorry to hear that she has passed away....


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

After reading your beautiful tribute to Sheba, it sounds like her sharing her life with you and your family was meant to be. My condolences to all who loved her.








Rest in peace Sheba, may you run free at the Bridge!!!


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss of lovely Sheba. I can understand your bond with her because I also have a fear-aggressive girl and it sounds like their lives have mirrored each other in many aspects. They bond so deeply and touch our lives in a very special way. Sheba is very lucky to have found you and I'm sure that she is eternally grateful.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Oh Nina, I am so very sorry. What a darling Sheba was, so full of life and so very deeply LOVED. She knew it. Every minute of every day, Sheba knew you and your family loved her. You gace her a wonderful life. Prayers for your strength in going through this.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> I too am so sorry for your loss Nina. Thank-you for giving this dog a place to live/kindness and a forever home. I love the picture of her and the white shepherd in their bandanas, they are both so lovely!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Nina,

Thanks for sharing more about Sheba's life and her beautiful pictures.







She sounds a lot like my Basu. 

Sending healing thoughts your way...I know what a difficult time this is.







There's not a day that goes by that I don't wish my Chama was still here.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Nina. What a pretty girl she was. It's so hard to take on a dog with a lot of issues, but then they worm their way into your heart so much that you can't imagine life without them. Thank you for giving Sheba such a loving, happy, and understanding home when she so desperately needed one.

Rest in peace, sweet Sheba.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss.
Sheba was a very lucky girl to have found you and you both were very lucky to have each other for so many years. I lost my fear-aggressive forever-foster two weeks ago and know how you feel. 
These babies have a special place in our heart.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm so sorry.....








Beautiful Sheba......


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

You were blessed to have had her and she to have had you and your family. It's so hard when we lose our friends. Sheba was your teacher and I know she will never be forgotten.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Thank you all for your kind words and understanding. Its been a rough week and I feel kinda lost and the house feels so empty. I'm so used to being here for her that its odd that I don't have to be anymore. 

Bookwoman, you and Prince are in my thoughts.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of the beautiful Sheba. What a wonderful life you gave this very special girl. Thank you for taking on a girl with challenges and giving her the gift of unconditional love she would never have received if not for you and your family.

Run free beautiful lady, you carry your families love with you every step of the way,


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: ninharIts been a rough week and I feel kinda lost and the house feels so empty. I'm so used to being here for her that its odd that I don't have to be anymore.


I'm so sorry for your loss.







My deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Sheba


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. She seemed like a beautiful girl. She was lucky to find someone who cared.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Sheba. She was so lucky to have you as a "mom" and I'm sure you were lucky to have her as well. Every dog that we have in our lives teaches us something new and their departure does as well. Many prayers for you and your family and I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

rip sweet girl







my sympathies


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

It's so terribly hard to lose them. I can only add my sympathies
to the others here and hope that reading them and knowing we
care and understand helps you just a tiny bit...


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

No doubt that you gave Sheba the best years of her life. Thanks for taking her in and loving her in spite of the challenges she presented. 

They all leave huge dog shaped holes in our hearts when they leave and I know how much it hurts. 

Please know you are in my thoughts.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm so sorry! It's [heck] to watch our proud strong ones deteriorate with age








Sweet lady.


----------

